# bladder control at 5 months??



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, I know the whole # months + 1 is the amount of time they can hold it in their CRATE - but I am wondering if this applies to when they are up and moving around? Also, at what age do they typically begin asking to go out (i.e. scratching on front door)? 

*I live in an apt, so any apt people who have to take an elevator down, I would love your perspective on the second question. thanks!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

My pup is 5 months old and stays with me during the day in my home office. He goes out before work, once at lunch, and then not again till my day is done. During this time, he's playing with toys, chewing on his stuff, sleeping, etc., and doesn't ask to go out. He doesn't even really ask to go out at lunchtime but I get something to eat and let him out.

He doesn't really scratch at the door or anything.... I only knows he needs to go because he walks over to the door, stands and stares. He started doing that at about 4 1/2 months. It's pretty obvious.... and if I miss it or am busy at that moment he will whine, but usually I don't miss it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am no help here even as adults mine rarely have to hold it during the day more than 4 hours. If 1 of the 4 wants to go out-Everyone gets taken out during the day.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter is 5 months old exactly and at night, in her crate, she is fine from 10:30-11 pm until 7-7:30 in the morning. During the day, she also sits quietly by the back door, so yes, you have to be on your toes to notice. But since she follows me around all day, if she leaves the room that I'm in, I assume that she's heading towards the back door. She does go out frequently during the day, and I'm honestly not sure how long she could hold it outside of the crate (few hours?). She is (I think) officially housebroken. We go in & out all day (walks, playtime, car rides), and she does not have any time outside of the crate if I'm not home and watching her.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my pup is now 6 months and has been able to last at night in his crate from 1030-7 for a while now. during the day someone is always home with the dogs and they go out prob every hour or two. basically when one wants out all three go out lol


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Currently he is 4.5 months old (i was asking about 5 months because I was hoping to hear things will be better : )
At night he does great: sleeps from 9:30pm - 8:00am! It is during the day that I still have to take him (down the elevator, through a lobby, to his appropriate pee spot outside) out almost every hour (1.5 is stretching it). I am hoping to see this improve to at least every 2 hours...and I would love if he would somehow signal that he has to go. Instead he just starts peeing on the floor if we are diligent on the hour schedule.:doh:

Thanks!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Lola212 said:


> Thanks everyone! Currently he is 4.5 months old (i was asking about 5 months because I was hoping to hear things will be better : )
> At night he does great: sleeps from 9:30pm - 8:00am! It is during the day that I still have to take him (down the elevator, through a lobby, to his appropriate pee spot outside) out almost every hour (1.5 is stretching it). I am hoping to see this improve to at least every 2 hours...and I would love if he would somehow signal that he has to go. Instead he just starts peeing on the floor if we are diligent on the hour schedule.:doh:
> 
> Thanks!


Oh I think you will definitely see a difference in the next few weeks. He is maturing really fast right now.... My last pup's accident was at 4 1/2 months. I was so upset thinking I was NEVER going to get this right, and now just a few weeks later I can't imagine him having an accident, and like I mentioned above, he goes several hours without needing to potty. He's also a lot better behaved. He's a different dog than he was even just a few weeks ago.


----------



## e4nash (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm pretty frustrated with my 5 month old right now. He seems to be regressing. At about 4 months we got him to stop having accidents and he seemed like he was getting it. And now for the last week he seems to be having problems. His accidents seem almost spiteful. Today he had about 4 "accidents". 2 of which were almost IMMEDIATELY after being taken out and gone pee. Just a little while ago I took him out he peed and then we came up stairs and I put him in his crate. I went and brushed my teeth and I come back to his crate and he is standing in the corner of the crate with the look of shame and he has SOAKED his bed. I don't get it at all. Also he has a habit now of peeing when he gets excited. He pees when he first sees us when I/we come home from work or if he hasn't seen one if us in a little while. Earlier today he came in from outside. He had just gone to the bathroom and was all running around all wild in the house. He jumped on the couch and as I was telling him no and to get down the dog pees on the couch. I understand that he is a puppy and is learning and all of that however when he becomes a grown dog this behavior or condition even now is completely unacceptable. He is my third Golden an I never had these problems with the two I had previously. Is this normal or common? Will it get better? Is there something possibly wrong with him? Is there anything I /we can do. He goes out throughout the day quite a bit. I just don't know what to do at this point and am very frustrated and starting to question this decision to bring a puppy into our home....ugh sorry for the negative post I'm just really frustrated...


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

e4nash said:


> I'm pretty frustrated with my 5 month old right now. He seems to be regressing. At about 4 months we got him to stop having accidents and he seemed like he was getting it. And now for the last week he seems to be having problems. His accidents seem almost spiteful. Today he had about 4 "accidents". 2 of which were almost IMMEDIATELY after being taken out and gone pee. Just a little while ago I took him out he peed and then we came up stairs and I put him in his crate. I went and brushed my teeth and I come back to his crate and he is standing in the corner of the crate with the look of shame and he has SOAKED his bed. I don't get it at all. Also he has a habit now of peeing when he gets excited. He pees when he first sees us when I/we come home from work or if he hasn't seen one if us in a little while. Earlier today he came in from outside. He had just gone to the bathroom and was all running around all wild in the house. He jumped on the couch and as I was telling him no and to get down the dog pees on the couch. I understand that he is a puppy and is learning and all of that however when he becomes a grown dog this behavior or condition even now is completely unacceptable. He is my third Golden an I never had these problems with the two I had previously. Is this normal or common? Will it get better? Is there something possibly wrong with him? Is there anything I /we can do. He goes out throughout the day quite a bit. I just don't know what to do at this point and am very frustrated and starting to question this decision to bring a puppy into our home....ugh sorry for the negative post I'm just really frustrated...


Sounds like our Riley....just 5 1/2 months now. He does pretty well, but, while I know dogs aren't spiteful, he will go out, do a little pee for my husband, then when he's gated in the kitchen (Riley, not the husband!) he will pee on the floor. He never does that when he's with me. 
Riley has yet to have an accident in his crate and has been sleeping from 9-5:30 since he got here at 8 weeks. It's only the past few weeks that he has been good about 'asking' to go out. He heads for the basement door and stands there! If you don't see him, you miss the chance and he is apt to go elsewhere. Sometimes I think it's me that's house trained, not Riley!!! When we leave for more than 20 mins, he is crated.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

You may want to check see if your puppy has a UTI. Does he go only a little bit at a time or look like he is straining when going? I've also heard where dogs just don't let it all out at once and go a few times before they're actually done. I would check for the infection first though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Chase is 5 mo and while he does great at night in the crate, daytime is HARD. I have to watch him like a hawk and take him out hourly if not more often. After reading some of these posts I think I will have him checked for a UTI.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

The age plus 1 apparently was never passed on to Murphy. I doubt he ever went more than 2 hours in crate (mostly napping) during day. Any longer and there would be accidents in crate. Never got memo about not peeing in crate either. At night he'd go from 10-6pm. He'd go somewhere and sit and look at you or sometimes whine when he needed to go. 

He about hit 4.5mths and light went on and he can go 4 hours at a time in day. I'm usually home before than so never tested beyond 4 hours and he's six months now. Silly dog no longer sleeps til 6:30ish anymore and without fail between 5-5:30 he's up and ready to go for the day. Doesn't matter how tired you get him, 5:30am is the latest he gets up. Great for work week but sucks on weekends. Ah well, no accidents for almost 2 mths now.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Annabeth is almost 13 weeks old. She was doing great with sleeping through the night and signaling to go outside.

Over the weekend, she started to "go" two to three times each time that I took her out. And then had a ton of accidents yesterday and woke up to a wet crate. Took her to the vet and she has a UTI.


----------

